# Put in a new EGR valve today



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd clean that up and put it on the shelf for a spare.


----------



## dieseldr (Jul 28, 2018)

Will do!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ours wasn't awful around that mileage, but it definitely was getting sticky. The intake manifold (what I could see) looked absolutely terrible.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

dieseldr said:


> MOD - just discovered I posted this in the wrong forum - please move if possible


Done.


----------



## dieseldr (Jul 28, 2018)

Recently had a BMW 335D. (6 cylinder dual-turbo 3.0L Diesel)
Intake ended up filled with carbon deposits, swirl valves having problems.
Under extended warranty, BMW walnut shell blasted the plastic intake manifold runner internals, worked great after.
Not sure this is an option w/ the Cruze, but the cost of a replacement intake is around $1k, as far as I can Google.
Wonder if I could find a used intake, Walnut shell blast it clean and then do a swap?
Dieseldr


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I cleaned my EGR and replaced the map sensor in the intake. I am not really worried about what could happen with the deposits. I am aware but not concerned about it. We have members with 200k miles with no real intake deposit issues, will deal with it if it happens.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

EGR + oil vapor from the PCV system is the real problem. The soot and oil combine to form a plaque, it forms on the intake tract and that is what you guys are seeing.

If you can install an oil seperator or filtered catch can on the PCV system, like the MANN Provent, then the soot by itself becomes much less of a problem for the intake. IDparts has the provent and a spare filter for less than $170.


----------



## miyagi (Sep 11, 2018)

I pulled my egr valve out & I had some antifreeze run out... what could be the issue?


----------

